# Feasting on my Favourite Food!



## Elf Mommy (Aug 15, 2010)

What does your bunny absolutely LOVE to eat? :inlove:

Post photos of your bunny nomming it down!





:heartbeat:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 15, 2010)

Poe and his parsley


----------



## Steph16 (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is Jacob eating his Parsley!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4880132725/in/set-72157624325796628/


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 15, 2010)

He is adorable


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh this looks like fun! I'll have to try and get some pics today of my bunnies munchin' away


----------



## BugLady (Mar 5, 2012)

Rascal loves dandelion greens


----------

